# Strukturierter Zugriff mit WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB



## nobug (7 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Mit der Funktion WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB kann während der Laufzeit flexibel ein bestimmter Datenbaustein angesprochen werden. Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht, strukturierte Daten (ARRAY, STRUCT) innerhalb des DBs anzusprechen. Wie ist dies möglich oder muss ich indiziert anstatt strukturiert zugreifen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 März 2008)

Ein symbolischer Zugriff in SCL funktioniert nur, wenn beim Compilieren die Symbolik bekannt war.
Bei einem variablen DB ist das sicher nicht der Fall. Du kannst dort also nur (siehe SCL-Hilfe) die Variablen direkt oder indiziert ansprechen.

Daten := WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB (DB_Nr).DW [index] ;

oder 

Daten := WORD_TO_BLOCK_DB (DB_Nr).DW 10 ;


----------

